# rainbow-ocala national forest



## thelongstrangetripper

Anyone headed to the gathering in ocala this febuary? I just left the Chattahoochee gathering and my friend and I are hitching it out to ocala. I've heard that there's a holding camp already set up. Anyone have info on a more exact location? Thanks guys ✌


----------



## Joe Mackey

the group 'dirty kid couchsurfing coalition' on facebook talks a lot about it. 





thelongstrangetripper said:


> Anyone headed to the gathering in ocala this febuary? I just left the Chattahoochee gathering and my friend and I are hitching it out to ocala. I've heard that there's a holding camp already set up. Anyone have info on a more exact location? Thanks guys ✌


----------



## CelticWanderer

Has that place gotten any better? I went a few years ago and there were allloooot of fights and a few stabbings.


----------



## Matt Derrick

it used to be great back in the day, but i haven't been out there since like 2002 i think


----------



## bwad99

Yeah this guy protested HBO blah blah blah but seriously he took over a satellite reciever in ocala which is in link with like 1/3 the east coast or something. That company is still running!! I want to go there if I end up at rainbow this year and talk to the dude, he wasn't fired!
*
John R. MacDougall* (born c. 1961), also known as *Captain Midnight*, is a Floridaelectronic engineer and business owner whojammedHBO's satellite signal in April 1986 to broadcast a message protesting their rates for satellite dish owners.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Midnight_(HBO)

*MacDougall Electronics
735 N.E. 25th Ave.
Ocala, FL, USA 34470
Phone: (352) 867-7426
Fax: (352) 622-5394*


----------



## hobokoala

I'm going


----------



## technotrash

I'm thinking of going, but i'm not sure. i've never been to rainbow but i've heard of all the gatherings this one tends to be the most toward the schwilly/ridiculous (not in a good way) end of the spectrum. 

maybe because it's the first one after winter? maybe it's because florida is inherently crazy? who knows...
anyway, i'd like to hear from some folks who have gone to these things, is it worth it/a good idea? 
i wish there was a group that did the same thing with slightly more political leanings...


----------



## gingerbreadman

not going to make it down for that but, mabey a-cola. dose anyone know what days it starts/ends on useally? i know its in march but was hopeing to find somthing more specific.


----------



## soodoenim

I'm going to attend, and I wanted to see if anyone out there had any more up-to-date information about where the National Rainbow Gathering might be happening this year. I'm well aware that information on an exact location is spotty up until June, but I wanted to see if folks out there knew what forest it's likely to be in. Thanks!


----------



## sofarfromhome

hmm. maybe i should go to this..


----------



## Wawa

Also anxiously waiting for news!


----------



## wonderlst012

Also looking. Got an email from guy that said police and officials are going to arrest everyone they can. 
Everyone should be very careful.


----------



## sofarfromhome

wonderlst012 said:


> Also looking. Got an email from guy that said police and officials are going to arrest everyone they can.
> Everyone should be very careful.


hmm. maybe i should not go to this


----------



## wonderlst012

I might go but if I do I'm leaving truck at a friends and riding with someone else. If shits the fan I'll go cross country lol


----------



## Wawa

Probably just means the normal level of rainbow arrests, which are avoidable. Tie a rope to your dog, wear pants on public roads, don't drive with a busted headlight, don't pass the pipe to a forest ranger.

If he meant something more... hell even with as brainwashed as some people seem, I don't think 'murica could get away with arresting thousands or tens of thousands and not risk major trouble. Rainbow isnt all crusties and bush hippies, you know? And if somehow it did happen, I for one would rather be in the middle of it.


----------



## wonderlst012

I agree completely. I take it you've been before. I am looking forward to my first gathering. Trying to find some people to go with/offer ride, but until they say where it's going to be


----------



## zephyr23

Most People say it going to be in Mi a lot of scouts in the area.


----------



## Sip

Fuck yeah. Home-state pride.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Wawa said:


> Probably just means the normal level of rainbow arrests, which are avoidable. Tie a rope to your dog, wear pants on public roads, don't drive with a busted headlight, don't pass the pipe to a forest ranger.
> 
> If he meant something more... hell even with as brainwashed as some people seem, I don't think 'murica could get away with arresting thousands or tens of thousands and not risk major trouble. Rainbow isnt all crusties and bush hippies, you know? And if somehow it did happen, I for one would rather be in the middle of it.



agreed, they pretty much say that every year to scare people off.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

I heard North Dakota, possibly. Not sure.

I'm hoping that one day, my little event I've started will blossom into the cousin of the Rainbow gatherings. 

Contacted them via Facebook to see if our events could partner up.

Got directed to a YouTube video. Not sure what that was supposed to mean or tell me, but it was cool viewing.


----------



## pigpen

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> I heard North Dakota, possibly. Not sure.
> 
> I'm hoping that one day, my little event I've started will blossom into the cousin of the Rainbow gatherings.
> 
> Contacted them via Facebook to see if our events could partner up.
> 
> Got directed to a YouTube video. Not sure what that was supposed to mean or tell me, but it was cool viewing.



As far as "partnering up" no one in rainbow has the authority to endorse or condemn your gathering on behalf of the entire family.

I did take a look at your page and noticed y'all have a lot of rules you're attempting to impose, most people (especially those living on the road) are not gonna leave their dogs and children behind to attend an event they've never heard of that has a strict anti-drug policy.

You state "All are welcome" and then on the same page say no dogs or kids or people on drugs are allowed. I wish you the best and hope y'all have a grand ole time, but "partnering" with rainbow isn't gonna happen.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

pigpen said:


> As far as "partnering up" no one in rainbow has the authority to endorse or condemn your gathering on behalf of the entire family.
> 
> I did take a look at your page and noticed y'all have a lot of rules you're attempting to impose, most people (especially those living on the road) are not gonna leave their dogs and children behind to attend an event they've never heard of that has a strict anti-drug policy.
> 
> You state "All are welcome" and then on the same page say no dogs or kids or people on drugs are allowed. I wish you the best and hope y'all have a grand ole time, but "partnering" with rainbow isn't gonna happen.



I figured the vague response was due to an authority thing.

No biggie.

As for rules, if you read them, you also read that the fest is being held on state-owned property.

It's a state park. Oh and maybe you caught the part about a cop living on the grounds.
Maybe not.

Either way, I'm trying to warn people, don't come with it on you.

I have one friend that informed me she's smoking before she comes and will be high as a kite.

I told her to get high for me too, just don't have any of it on her, just in case.

As for no kids and no dogs...not sure about what part of a one day, few hours event wasn't clear, so let me specify - just so there's no qiestion- nothing for kids to do, nothing for dogs to do.

My dog is my life, but if she's going to be hot and bored (and she will) then it's not fair to her.

Seems like common sense to me. Shrugs.

Anyway...I saw a caveat on the Rainbow site about dogs, as well, though they are welcome.

One day, when my event grows to a full weekend then everyone can come and make their own merriment.

Until then, for a 4-5 hour event, people aren't going to expect to have to entertain themselves.

Oh and let me clarify the everyone is welcome (as I thought that was pretty clear too, but maybe I'm expecting to much from people) whether you're homeless and stink, whether you're a yuppie that thinks all us hippies are cool and want to jump on the fad, or you're simply down on your luck and need a free meal, you're welcome to join us.

But, thanks for letting me know that what I thought was easily understandable for everyone, apparently isn't so clear for others.

I'll probably end up changing the wording so that it's simple, for everyone.

If you make it to the Rainbow gathering, enjoy.


----------



## pigpen

there was nothing unclear to me about your wording, I was stating my opinion about your methods.

As for there being nothing for kids to do, I looked at the schedule (and the rest of the page) and I personally don't know any children who don't like food and music.

My hope is not to discourage you from doing your own thing or to insult you, but if you don't want to hear my feedback then ignore me and I'll stop engaging you.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

There's *nothing* you could say that would discourage me from hosting this event.

But negativity, I'm not down with, so the ignoring part, I can definitely do and will do so after this post.

Good luck on your path, journey, adventure...


----------



## Matt Derrick

if either of you would like to discuss it any further, i'd please ask that you create a new thread since it's kind of derailing this thread. thanks!


----------



## longhammer

Any new info family?


----------



## 1keg

South dakoda most likely the council meeting is there there talking black forest national park but who the fuck knows lol nobody's knows til the 17th


----------



## longhammer

I've read in several places the council will be there. But we won't even know the location of that till the 15th. So I'm leaving Spokane tomorrow and heading to Rapid City I think. If anyone knows of a chill spot to park and camp or some family in the area, let me know


----------



## JanuaryBell

I was just curious to see if anyone is heading in that direction. I'm on a woof farm and half of everyone leaving at the end of e month is going to the gathering. They say there's a good chance that's it'll take place in new England, but that's just floating around. I don't think the Rainbow people have decided just yet.


----------



## JanuaryBell

def helpful link. Thanks!


----------



## drode

I've been hearing rumors of Michigan. Never been to a gathering but some family I met in Pueblo, CO are gonna make their way there, so I'm like obligated.


----------



## longhammer

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=113921055359570

This should get close to dispelling the rumors of MI. Hope to see you all there!
Lovin yall!


----------

